# RB25 D22?



## mryork (May 10, 2020)

I've been looking into how possible swapping a RB25DET using the same drive train into a D22 Frontier. I am really just trying to gather information right now and trying to see if anyone else has looked into it. I read on some forum that the VG trans might fit an RB with a bell housing but I'm not sure. Brainstorming thread I guess. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mryork said:


> I've been looking into how possible swapping a RB25DET using the same drive train into a D22 Frontier. I am really just trying to gather information right now and trying to see if anyone else has looked into it. I read on some forum that the VG trans might fit an RB with a bell housing but I'm not sure. Brainstorming thread I guess. Thanks!


Being that it's a straight 6, it's quite a bit longer then a KA25DE so you'll have fitting problems between the firewall and the radiator. There are swap kits available for the rb into a 240SX but haven't seen anything for a D22. The 240SX swap kits might work for your D22. Here's a video clip about an RB installation which might give you some insight:


----------

